# Looking at getting new rims and tires, need help



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, they are from an Acura. They won't fit without adapters.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

5 x105 bolt pattern, you will be hard pressed to find anything second hand. You can get brand new for around the same price with some smart shopping. I just did 17s with tires and tpms for under 1k from discount tire. 








I also have a 16 limited.
Rims are drag DR73


----------



## Haleycruzelimited16 (Oct 18, 2020)

-loki- said:


> 5 x105 bolt pattern, you will be hard pressed to find anything second hand. You can get brand new for around the same price with some smart shopping. I just did 17s with tires and tpms for under 1k from discount tire.
> View attachment 289200
> 
> I also have a 16 limited.
> Rims are drag DR73


Hey those look awesome, okay thanks for the advice. I was just trying second hand first to try to save a buck, but I'll just buy new I guess. Thanks so much!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

$1000 should get you 18x7 Redline takeoffs from a 2nd Gen. 
And having just said that, I look at car-part.com and find a salvage yard 30 miles from me selling a set of 4 with tires for $1000. Freaky coincidence. They came off a 2020 Trax with 92 miles on it, so it's possible the tires are the wrong size. The sidewalls look a little tall to me.


Anyway, there's a place in Indiana with two good Redline rims for $90ea, and a place in Utah with a pair for $98ea. 
If you could get used rims and TPMS for $500 delivered, you might hit your $1000 budget or a bit over with new tires.
Or if you bought 18x7.5 off a Premier or Hatch RS, you could probably find a set nearby and not have to pay shipping.


----------

